# Insulin Usage ? Good or Bad?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have turned to this page in the hope that you will be able to pick up the latest methods of taking insulin whilst training, then I am afraid that you are going to be greatley disappointed indeed. I am sorry, you have not been misled, hence the reason for this explanation at the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

